# TUG Facebook Post - Reconsider posting again???



## mdurette (Jun 4, 2019)

EDIT:   Graphic removed, thanks TUG for the response.   mdurette
Another Edit:    It appears I can't remove it, still embedded in the thread.  Its ok, thought to pull it since it has been addressed.



I came across this last night and for whatever reason awoke this morning to it being on my mind.   I'm usually not overly sensitive to things.   But all I see is a price tag on a young lady that is labeled resale (AKA used) and a j-rk of a boyfriend.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 4, 2019)

I know that it made me wince a bit, but I definitely got the point.  Maybe not the best analogy?


----------



## Panina (Jun 4, 2019)

I don’t like it at all.


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 4, 2019)

yeah, not what I think TUG should be posting.


----------



## paxsarah (Jun 4, 2019)

I've seen this stock photo meme used dozens of times to illustrate different points. But I might be put off if I'd never seen it before.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 4, 2019)

It's the same woman, but she is cheap as one and more expensive as the other.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 4, 2019)

apologies if it offended anyone, every "meme/photo" that gets posted has been used in countless hundreds if not thousands of other images and is fully intended to be humorous...vs offensive.

I can honestly say that for me looking at it (as with all the other times ive seen it)...I never once considered it was somehow saying a woman was worth less than another woman because she had a fictional dollar amount written over her in a picture...but lesson learned.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 4, 2019)

I agree with Brian:  this humorous meme has been all over the internet in the last year and has been used in many different analogies from sports to politics.  The characters are only symbols for other things - in this case timeshares.


----------



## mdurette (Jun 4, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> apologies if it offended anyone, every "meme/photo" that gets posted has been used in countless hundreds if not thousands of other images and is fully intended to be humorous...vs offensive.
> 
> I can honestly say that for me looking at it (as with all the other times ive seen it)...I never once considered it was somehow saying a woman was worth less than another woman because she had a fictional dollar amount written over her in a picture...but lesson learned.



No need for apologies and I wasn't offended....just seemed off for what I think TUG is about.    Thanks for acknowledging


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 4, 2019)

mdurette said:


> No need for apologies and I wasn't offended....just seemed off for what I think TUG is about.    Thanks for acknowledging



Where did you see this posted in the timeshare community? Was it affiliated with TUG in any way? It feels a bit out of context here as a thread without more info.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 4, 2019)

Thread title:  TUG *Facebook* Post


----------



## Aurelius (Jun 5, 2019)

I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## controller1 (Jun 5, 2019)

I thought it was funny.  However, having spent the last part of my career leading a public relations department, it would have never been approved by me.  When there are numerous ways to get a point across, why risk alienating people with a meme of sexuality.


----------

